# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Nino, robotic wheelchair, Nino Robotics, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Nino Robotics

Home page - nino-robotics.com/nino

----------


## Airicist

Nino Robotics presentation

Published on Jan 5, 2017

----------

